# [SOLVED] Create a bootable USB of Windows Server 2008 (x86) on mac...



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

My Windows Server 2008 disc is badly damaged & so I thought it wise to make a copy on USB before the disc completely dies.

I made an ISO image of the original disc which is sitting on my desktop but no matter how hard I stare at Google I can't seem to find an answer which will help me. I came close with a guide on how to trick the Bootcamp assistant into thinking you're putting Windows 7 on there but it didn't work for me...

I'm using a Macbook Air running Mavericks & I have a 128GB USB stick.

Please help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Create a bootable USB of Windows Server 2008 (x86) on mac...*

You would need to burn your ISO to a USB in Windows. If you have a friend that has a PC try using Rufus: Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way


----------



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, spunk.funk! That's a really great tool!!!


----------

